# Amazon Flex Los Angeles?



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm trying to sign up for flex, but every time I go to do it Los Angeles is not available even though I meet delivery drivers around from here all the time. 

How do you sign up in Los Angeles? What's the deal?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Amazon tries to screen for whiny, miserable, d-bags.
Stick with Uber.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Amazon tries to screen for whiny, miserable, d-bags.
> Stick with Uber.


So you are out of luck then huh?


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

I think they are not opening for LA right now. When i sign up for my wife, the only LA area available is Chino. But they haven't respond to her application too. I think let's wait until year end holiday. Last year i was approved on October.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> So you are out of luck then huh?


No, hes right you the guy who had to post pics of his girlfriend on uberpeople to try and impress other drivers. Try postmates mate.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Unlike Uber, Amazon hasn't yet destroyed the economics of this gig by opening the floodgates and turning it into a free for all.

Yet.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Flex has a high turnover rate as with the white van drivers.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

I see blocks for East LA and Hawthorne everyday. When did you get accepted onto the platform? Give it a few days maybe?

Edit: if you're talking about which warehouse to sign up for, as long as you're close enough (within 30 miles?) to a warehouse, you'll get blocks from that warehouse. Which warehouses do you have to choose from?


----------



## Johnn1e (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi,

I signed up today was able to choose LA as my city. And then it said I'll get an email when flex is available in my area. No other questions. Just my email to sign up and city. 

Does that sound correct?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Johnn1e said:


> Hi,
> 
> I signed up today was able to choose LA as my city. And then it said I'll get an email when flex is available in my area. No other questions. Just my email to sign up and city.
> 
> Does that sound correct?


Yes


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Starting tomorrow, flex drivers in the LA/OC area will have 2 more stations to choose to work. DLA1 & DLA2 along with DLA3, DLA7, DLA8, DLA9 & DPS1.


----------

